# Custom BBQ Pit Builders list. *Updated*



## texas-zilla (Dec 23, 2007)

[font=&quot]OK here is the updated list as of yesterday (I hope) Enjoy. 

Below is a list that I have been compiling for a while now. The intention of this list is to provide basic contact information of custom pit builders, to anyone thinking of buying a heavy duty/handmade BBQ Pit, with a few exceptions. Feel free to suggest others not listed here. Thanks to all the guys that have sent new names to me over the past year.  As of 12-22-2007 all of the links below are working.  ZILLA [/font][font=&quot]

*Tips on using this list.* 

- For most of us buying a handmade BBQ pit is a big investment so take your time, do your homework and look at all of the products the different builders have to offer and what the various pits cost. 

- Post questions on the forum about options (needed and wanted) to get some feedback from more experienced folks. 

- Make a decision on a price limit. 

- Consider which design makes the most sense for the way YOU will use the pit. 

- Start with the builders closest to your home state to help save on shipping costs. Then study the products and prices, call and ask questions to determine which builder can give you what you want. 

- Make a detailed specification list and send it to several builders for quotes. Get exact quotes in writing before any work starts. 

- Don't let a builder talk you into or out of anything. Your spending the money not them. 

- If youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re not comfortable with a builder try another one. 

*Here are a few BBQ Pit Builders to look at while shopping for a new pit.* 

Pit builders list Rev. December 22nd  2007 

Acme Custom BBQ grills and pits 
Friendswood, TX 
http://www.acmewelding.com/BBQ.html 

Austin National Smoker Company 
Noblesville, IN 
http://www.austinnationalsmokers.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 
Specializing in rotisserie barbecue pit smokers 

BBQ Pits by Klose 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard pits and full custom mobile pits. 

BBQ Pits and Smokers 
Cedar Park, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

Big Drum Smokers 
Rocky Richmond 
Naples, NC 
http://groups.msn.com/BigDrumSmoker-BDS 
New steel drum construction, various sizes 

Big Jims Custom BBQ pits 
http://www.bigjim.freeservers.com/smokers.html 
Propane tank smokers 

Carters Cookers 
Gaston, SC 
http://www.carterscookers.com 
Steel tank cooker/smokers 

Cattle King BBQ Pits 
Family Owned & Operated 
Fred L. Voigt 
New Braunfels, Texas 
http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/RigWelders/CK.html 

Cookers and Grills 
Watkinsville, GA 
http://www.cookersandgrills.com 
Reverse Flow, new propane tank construction 
Backyard/Comp/Catering 

D Wiley BBQ Pits 
Buda, Texas 
http://myjobisthepits.com 
New propane tanks 

Davis Smokers and Grills 
Glennville, GA 
http://www.davissmokersandgrills.homestead.com 

Diamond Plate Products 
Ballinger, Texas 
http://diamondplateproducts.com 
Makes full Custom BBQ pits from new steel tanks 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Detroit Grill King 
Detroit, MI 
http://www.detroitgrillking.com 

Gator Pits of Texas 
Houston, Texas 
http://gatorpit.net 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 
Pit accessories 
Excellent customer service 

Grillnsmoke bbq smokers 
Laredo, Texas 
http://www.grillnsmoke.com/Page_1.php 
Custom smokers 

Holstein Manufacturing 
Holstein, Iowa 
http://www.holsteinmfg.com 
Very large range of grills and smokers 

Horizon Smokers 
Perry, OK 
http://www.hightide.com/horizon2/products.html 

Jedmaster Cookers 
McCalla, Al 
http://www.jedmaster.com 

JR Enterprises 
Dewitt, Arkansas 
http://www.jrenterprises.com 

KCK BBQ Smokers 
Kansas City, KS 
http://www.kck.com 

L&R Custom BBQ Pits 
Stephenville, TX 
http://www.lrbbqpits.com 

Lang Smoker Cookers 
Nahunta, GA 
http://www.pigroast.com 
Pits made from new propane tanks 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Lone Star Custom Pits & Grills, Inc 
Humble, Texas 
http://www.lonestarcustompits.com 
Custom BBQ Pits 

Lone Star Welding 
Richmond, TX 
http://www.lswelding.net/index.html 
Custom BBQ pits with some interesting art add ons 

Long Horn BBQ pits 
Uvalde, Texas 
Available at Factory Direct BBQ Pits and Smokers Cedar Park, Texas 
http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

Lyfe Tyme - BBQ Pits 
Uvalde, Texas 
http://www.lyfetyme.com 
Manufactured pits with some customizing available 
Pits made from New steel pipe including uprights 
Makes full custom mobile pits 

Meadow Creek Welding 
New Holland, PA 
http://www.meadowcreekbbq.com/Welcome.html 

Olalla Smokers $ Grills of Olalla 
Chuck Senn 
4345 SE Burley-Olalla Rd. 
Olalla, WA. 98359 
Phone: 253/ 857-4420 

Old Country BBQ Pits 
Laredo ,Texas 
http://www.bbquepits.com 
Mass Produced old style BBQ pits 

Peoria Custom Cookers 
Peoria, Illinois 
http://www.peoriacustomcookers.com 
Backyard and mobile pits. Rolled plate construction. 

Pits by Jambo 
Jamie Geer Phone 817-572-7631 home, cell 817-822-1689 
Hand made one at a time with incredible attention to detail. These are the pits used with great success by Johnny Trig of the Smoking Triggers, Uncle Earnie and Jamie and his Buckwheat Express team. 

Pits by JJ 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.pitsbyjj.com 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Pitts and Spitts 
Houston, Texas 
http://pittsandspitts.com 
Pits made from New steel plate and stainless steel 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Quality Grills 
Detroit, MI 
http://www.qualitygrills.com 
Huge custom mobile pits 

Real Grill 
West Palm Beach, Florida 
http://www.realgrill.com 
New propane tank smoker/grills 

Southern Yankee Bar-B-Q 
Anderson, IN 
http://www.sybbq.com 
Makes full custom BBQ pits from steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

SWS Superior Welding Service - Southwest Smoker 
North Little Rock, AR 
http://www.southwestsmoker.com 
Pits made from New steel pipe and plate 
Backyard/Competition/Catering 

Tejas Smokers 
Houston, Texas 
http://www.tejassmokers.com 
Well engineered production backyard smokers and grills 
New 1/4" steel plate construction 
Great selection of outdoor cooking gear and accessories for your smoker 
Great customer service 

The Good One- Goodwin Enterprises 
Burns, KS 
http://www.thegood-one.com 

TMP BBQ Pits 
Midland, Texas 
http://www.gotmp.com/bbqpits.htm 

Tucker Cookers 
Memphis, Tennessee 
http://www.tuckercooker.com 
Very nice mobile smoker/grills 

Western Rebel BBQ Pits 
Chino Hills, California 
http://www.outofthisworldbbq.com/index.html 

Cabinet style smokers 

Backwoods Smokers 
http://www.backwoods-smoker.com 

Jacks Old South Cookers 
Birmingham, AL 
http://brittsbarbecue.com/html/jack_...h_cookers.html 

Spicewine Iron Works 
http://www.spicewineironworks.com 
Columbia, MO 

Stumps Smokers 
Perry, GA 
http://www.stumpssmokers.com
_________________
List compiled by ZILLA /Texas ZILLA 

[/font]


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice list Zilla, i think this need's to be made a sticky if not already!!!


----------

